# (Multimedia PC)Welches "Gerät" hat InstantOn?



## mgd-one (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

schon mal jemand was von InstantOn gehört? Also es ist ein Tool/Prog. das den Rechner "Bootet". Man hat die möglichkeit den PC nur in einem bestimmten Modus zu Booten (ohne Windows). So weit ich weiß kann man es nur für Multimedia PCs einsetzen. Das tolle an der Sache ist das die Bootzeit drastisch verkürzt wird. Nach aussage von InterVideo soll es mit ihrem Programm unter 10 sek. sein. Das Programm startet dann diverse Multimedia anwendungen wie z.B. LinDVD (WinDVD für Linux, da InstantOn eine art Linux Kernel ist).

Wer noch mehr dazu lesen möchte kann ja mal nach "interVideo InstantOn" googlen.

So kommen wir zu meinem Problem. Dieses Programm gibt es nur zu OEM-Geräten dazu. Und da ich mir gerne so ein Multimedia PC bauen wollte würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand ne Idee hat zu welchen Geräten dieses InstantOn verkauft wird. Ich weiß das der XC Cube EA65 von AOpen so eine Funktion hat, allerdings ist mir das geheuse etwas zu klein und außerdem sieht es optisch nicht so schön aus. Wäre super wenn jemand was dazu weiß.


----------



## kekra (20. Mai 2004)

*InstanzOn*

Hallo, du kannst dich mal an http://www.Datentechnik-Krause.de wenden.
Dort habe ich auch meinen 430AV gekauft für 199.-Euro.
Musst aber direkt per mail anfragen da dort noch keine Infos sind

mfg


----------

